# An Eventual Restore Of A Bristol Horizontal Mill



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Gang,

This project was started some time ago, and is unfortunately not very high on my current list.
It will get done, certainly not this year, and 2017 is not looking likely either.

I am posting it now for two reasons:

Just in case anyone else has a similar old mill and wants to share info, and
Because I recently mentioned it in another thread (here) where @Bill Gruby (who lives in Bristol Connecticut) says he may be able to find some info at his local Historical Society and I wanted a place to put up some photos for him to see.
I usually buy my new and used steel at a local scrap yard. Over a number of visits over a couple years I kept seeing this old horizontal milling machine there. I asked about it a couple times over the years before actually getting an answer.

Here's how I first saw it in the scrap yard:












Stay tuned for more......

-brino


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

Here it is arriving home:





















-that steel counter weight is about 13x5x7 inches and is suspended by a chain
-in that second last photo you can see i) where the head z-lever is broken off and ii) a little bit of the chain beside the rack

Still more to come!

-brino


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

The unload and starting to disassemble:









The only penetrating oil used is my old standby 50/50 mix of ATF and Acetone. (Yup, plain old Automatic Transmission Fluid, it can be Dodge/Chrysler or Ford fluid, whatever you got!)

This mix allowed me to get everything apart without a broken bolt.
I was even able to remove that short piece of broken z-axis head handle from the sector gear that runs on the rack -and that was broken long before I got it!

-brino


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

-table off
-overarm out (then cleaned and reinstalled to lift the head)
-horizontal head and its dovetail being removed












-brino


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

-head off
-hand cut oil channels
-knee removal


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

-saddle pushed off the bottom of the table
-more hand-cut oil passages


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

I went searching for some info and eventually found an advertisement in Machinery magazine Volume 20 Sept 1913 to August 1914.
Attached are just three pages of that issue; the cover and the two pages covering the "new" Garrigus #2 Hand Milling Machine

Here's the obituary for Clarence Gregory Garrigus:
http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=51238814

That's all for tonight!
-brino


----------



## mikey (Nov 18, 2016)

Love to see these resurrection threads where an old machine is taken from the dump and restored to a new, useful life. I would be building a big electrolysis tank, that's for sure. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 18, 2016)

What a guy, thanks  brino. Those pics will help in the search. I'm going back tomorrow.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brino (Nov 18, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Those pics will help in the search. I'm going back tomorrow.



Billy, anything you can add to the history of this will be much appreciated.

I believe I did find a mention of the C.G. Garrigus Co. being sold to Bristol Machine Tool Co. I'll have to dig a a bit to find that reference again.

-brino


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 17, 2016)

Great pictures, restoring an old machine is on my bucket list, their's a guy in Custer who has two trip hammers just sitting out in the weather.  He wants way too much for them, I guess he's waiting for a rich tourist who'll make a mailbox post out of them.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey Brino,
NICE MILL!!!! 
perfect scraping candidate....


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 17, 2016)

Still digging Brino, you found more than I did so far. There is some on Bristol machine Tool, but not much. The History Dept. at the library is only open one day a week.

 "Billy G"


----------

